# crommlins pond sealer



## tahnia666 (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can use it successfully on wood?


----------



## saximus (Mar 6, 2014)

I have used it very successfully. Just be aware that if you're using the clear one on bare wood it will take a few coats because it soaks in a fair bit at first


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome [MENTION=21544]saximus[/MENTION] thank you  I've used it on branches without any trouble, and I have a heap left


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have used it on timber, and also used the 'coloured' version with the Crommelin bandage to create a waterproof barrier in the bottom of enclosures by applying to the floor and 2 inches up the walls. The coloured version is a lot thicker than the clear and forms a rubberised 'mastic' type of coating that is not penetrated by water. I used the bandage to reinforce along the join between the floor and wall. 

I know that if I get a water spillage it has no chance of penetrating any of the timber.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 12, 2014)

I used the black and the reinforcing fabric for my crocs 650lt pond , it worked a treat. I did 2 thin coats then the last thick coat and threw pebbles/small stones in it for contrast on the bottom .


----------



## Rogue5861 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ive used the clear on render and grout and the coloured on timber. I didnt see the need to use the fabric on the corners as it have fully reinforced the timber, this was for a frog tank that held water 230mm deep and i have had not issues.


Rick


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 12, 2014)

Excellent  thanks all 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry to bump this up but rather than opening a new thread thought i should ask here:

Does everyone just follow the directions given on the container for this stuff? ie spray a 50/50 mix first, then one coat with a brush/roller of straight pond sealer then one more coat at 90deg to the last coat? 

If i could just spray it on for a few coats, would make the process much easier.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep just follow directions. I didnt water down any of my coats at all, just sprayed them on with a spray bottle them brush it on.


Rick


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 9, 2014)

So just spray it on and even it out with a brush?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 9, 2014)

Zeusy said:


> So just spray it on and even it out with a brush?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep. I did the criss cross on each level as it said. The sealer is pretty much like thinned down pva glue (with better properties for water proofing) and becomes like plastic layers as it goes on, it needs to adhere/absorb into whatever your applying it to but also creates it own skin layer as well.


Rick


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 9, 2014)

It is an excellent product.

I recently acquired 3 second hand Stein enclosures and set about on a refurb project. I refurbed one and coated it with Crommelins Clear to make it easier to clean. A second unit I had to use Pondtite and nobody in town had stock of Crommelins.

The Pondtite enclosure is nowhere near as easy to clean as the Crommelins.....crud and urate come off the Crommelins much easier that the one coated in Pondtite. It seemed to be a little 'thicker' and makes the rendered surface smoother and less prone to things 'sticking' to the rough surface...almost like a very fine plastic coating. 

I did not water down any of my coats.

I can highly recommend it.


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 9, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yep. I did the criss cross on each level as it said. The sealer is pretty much like thinned down pva glue (with better properties for water proofing) and becomes like plastic layers as it goes on, it needs to adhere/absorb into whatever your applying it to but also creates it own skin layer as well.
> 
> 
> Rick



Cool. I have it a go but because I was sealing render painted with non toxic water based paints, if I used a brush it would basically smear the paint underneath also. I'll wait till the first coat dries then try it with a brush. Hopefully the first coat will seal in paint underneath and prevent it smearing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 9, 2014)

I didnt paint my render wall i used a oxide, im sure once it gets a skin it wont smudge the paint.


Rick


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 9, 2014)

I often us a bit of oxide powder on a damp brush to 'accent' highlights and weathering onto my rocky outcrops and also suffer the 'smudging' if I seal with a brush. I try to spray but it can be a fine line because you have to get the oxide wet enough to 'set' with the sealer so it wont smudge when you paint with the brush for the 2nd coat.....but get it too wet and it runs taking your oxide with it and leaving coloured runs.

With a bit of experimentation you will get it.....but of the oxide powder is thicker than a light dusting it can be hard to do that way.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 10, 2014)

when I did my pond I didn't water it down , I just used a brush for all 3 coats . I used black and it turned out great , I used there reinforcing fabric for the corners and top land exit point . so far its holding up great .


----------

